# Unterschied MPI und Profibus / max. Teilnehmerzahl



## Gumpi (24 Juni 2006)

Haltet mich ruhig für doof, aber irgendwann muss ich es ja lernen 

Also wo liegt denn genau der Unterschied, mal abgesehen von der unterschiedlichen maximalen Geschwindigkeit ?

Wie verhält es sich mit der maximalen Teilnehmerzahl ?
Da spielen ja Verbindungsressourcen ne Rolle oder ?

Und nun mein Problem :

ich habe eine CPU 313C und muss irgendwie 21 siemensfremde Teilnehmer (ST402 von Pro-face) über MPI und 1 TP170 und warscheinlich noch nen pc mit WinCC Runtime anschließen. Aber die 313 hat ja nur 8 Verbindungsressoucen. Wie kann man die Zahl erweitern ? Mit nem CP ? 

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Interceptor (24 Juni 2006)

Hi Gumpi


			
				Gumpi schrieb:
			
		

> Haltet mich ruhig für doof, aber irgendwann muss ich es ja lernen
> 
> Also wo liegt denn genau der Unterschied, mal abgesehen von der unterschiedlichen maximalen Geschwindigkeit ?
> 
> ...



Mit einem CP kannst Du eine Ethernetverbindung mit WinCC herstellen.
Stichwort ANLAGENBUS

Die Verbindungsresourcen beziehen sich soweit ich weiß auf die "Netze"

An dem MPI-Bus kannst Du im Normalfall bis zu 31 Geräte anschließen.

Also sollte Dein Vorhaben gelingen.

cu

Interceptor


----------



## JesperMP (25 Juni 2006)

> Die Verbindungsresourcen beziehen sich soweit ich weiß auf die "Netze"


Nein, Ein "Verbindung" ist eine Anschluß zwischen der CPU und einem Kommunikation Partner.
21 Proface + 1 Siemens ist 22 "OP" verbindungen.
Dass wird nicht klappen.
So viele OP's angeschlossen an einen PLC. Das klingt etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## Gumpi (27 Juni 2006)

*Wieso merkwürdig ?*

Die Panels sollen ja nur jeweils die Sauerstoffkonzentration im Raum anzeigen. Also nichts weltbewegendes. Hat vielleicht jemand ne andere Idee, wie man in 21 Räumen jeweils was anzeigen könnte ?

Wie kann man denn die ANzahl der OP Kommunikationen erhöhen ? Vielleicht doch nen CP ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Juni 2006)

Mit PC-Hilfsmitteln wäre das die klassische Aufgabe für einen OPC-Server und 21 OPC-Clients. Vielleicht bietet ProFace ja auch so eine OPC-Client-Lösung an. Ein ganz anderer Lösungsansatz ist der Einsatz von Videovervielfachern. Dies sind dann nur Anzeigen und keine OPs. Ansonsten habe ich bei Ethernet CPs schon mal die Möglichkeit der gemultiplexten Verbindung für OPs gesehen. Vielleicht weiß jemand im Forum dazu etwas mehr.


----------



## seeba (27 Juni 2006)

Ich denke, dass man in jedem Raum die Raumtemperatur anzeigen will. Also nichts mit Videovervielfachern.


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juni 2006)

> Wie kann man denn die ANzahl der OP Kommunikationen erhöhen ?


 
1. CPU austauschen mit ein typ mit 32 Verbindungsressourcen (317 - ist aber teuer !).

2. Wenn Proface das unterstützt: Alle HMI panele als DP slaves anschalten. Und dann die daten als E/A daten übertragen. Addieren Sie einen CP oder tauschen Sie die CPU mit einer mit integralem DP Schnittstelle aus. 
Mit dieser Methode werden gar keine Verbindungsressources benutzt.

3. Wenn die Proface panels über ethernet angeschlossen werden können:
Ein ethernet CP, dass "Connection Sharing" unterstützt, addieren.
Mit dieser Methode wird nur eine Verbindungsressource benutzt.

edit:
4. Ich denke, daß "Interceptor" auch eine andere Möglichkeit erwähnt:
Win CC als intermediärer Tretenstein verwenden.
Ich kenne nicht Win CC, aber es sollte möglich sein, die Daten vom 313C zu empfangen und sie zu den Proface Panels nachzuschicken.


----------



## Gumpi (28 Juni 2006)

Also das Verbindungsmultiplexen klingt interessant. Aber man kann wohl kaum die Profibus Schnittstelle vom CP342-5 als MPI Schnittstelle missbrauchen, oder ? Weiß denn jemand, wie das Multiplexen von statten gehen soll ?

Also Proface unterstützt nur MPI. DP Slave wäre ja wieder Profibus, ne ?

Die 318 hätte 32 Verbindungsressourcen, aber kostet auch 4500€. Wie groß ist denn der Aufwand auf ne 414 umzusteigen ? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer 400er CPU ? So dolle anders als ne 300er kanns ja nicht sein, hoffe ich mal.

Kann man die 2. Schnittstelle einer S7-3xx 2DP für MPI nutzen ?

Find ich übrigens echt super, dass ihr so fleissig antwortet.


----------



## JesperMP (29 Juni 2006)

> Kann man die 2. Schnittstelle einer S7-3xx 2DP für MPI nutzen ?


 Leider nicht.



> Die 318 hätte 32 Verbindungsressourcen, aber kostet auch 4500€.


 Ein 317 wäre ein bisschen günstiger. Und 318 ist ein Auslaufsmodell.



> Wie groß ist denn der Aufwand auf ne 414 umzusteigen ? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer 400er CPU ?


 Es wäre möglich, aber es bringt nicht mehr vorteile im vergleich zu ein 317.

Wenn ich Sie Recht verstehe, dann müssen Sie nur einen einzelnen Wert an den 21 Positionen anzeigen.
Warum benutzen Sie nicht einen einfachen 4-20mA Ausgang, um den Wert anzuzeigen? 
Ein einzelnes Analogausgang kann 5 bis 10 loop-powered 4-20mA Anzeigegeräte treiben.
Mann muss nicht immer alles mit ein HMI panel erledigen.


----------



## Gumpi (30 Juni 2006)

Was ist denn ein loop-powered Anzeigegerät ? 

So eine Art digitalanzeige mit 4-20mA Stromeingang oder so ginge natürlich auch... Wer stellt denn sowas her ?


----------



## JesperMP (30 Juni 2006)

"Loop-powered" (Messstromversorgt) bedeutet nur das es braucht keine weitere stromversorgung als das reine 4-20 mA signal (2 leiter).
Mehrere geräte kann denn ohne weitere in reihe verbunden werden.

Ein Beispiel:
http://www.prelectronics.dk/filer/5531de.pdf


----------

